# Your most expensive fish



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

My Keyholes were 8.99 each... I've spent more money on individual plants! Guess I'm a cheap date fish-wise.

Kathy


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Pair of Apistogramma viejita Rio-Meta; $30 for the pair, so it comes down to around $15 each. This is really cheap compared to some of the saltwater fish that I've paid for in the past.


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

I think my Otos were like $3.25/each. The swordtails were $2.49, the danios were 75 cents and the ghost shrimp were 6 for $1. I'm apparently a REALLY cheap date when it comes to fish!


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

My newly aquired Zebra pleco at $50, was originally $60 but I offered the LFS a deal.


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

My newly acquired Gold nugget pleco for CDN30.00. :tongue:


----------



## Stu (Feb 16, 2004)

Gold nugget pleco; £15.00 (28.37 USD)


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

I knew a guy who had a 2000 dollar gold arowana.


----------



## AlexPerez (Jan 25, 2004)

My breeding German Blue Ram pair at 10.99 Each.


----------



## Jumbotummy (Feb 12, 2004)

$12 Zebra Otto, just one!


----------



## Neil_L (May 21, 2003)

rayhwong said:


> I knew a guy who had a 2000 dollar gold arowana.


Wow! How can a fish cost $2000?


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Neil_L said:


> Wow! How can a fish cost $2000?


Good question. But pop over to AquaBid and browse the Arowana section. The prices will totally amaze you :icon_eek: . I do note that collecting them seems to be more of an oriental passion, much like the really fancy and rare koi.

The most I've spent on the actual fish is $6.99USD apiece for my rams. If you factored in shipping then the American-flag fish was by far my most expensive.


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Nevermind a fish costing $2000, but someone actually buying one...I guess if you are on a baseball players salary...why not...

Ummm, most expesive fish for me...my angels were a whopping $3 each as juvi's


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

Well, I know that I've bought some saltwater fish years back that were up in the $30 range, but I wouldn't do that anymore. The most expensive fish I've bought in a long time was "Nibbles" the pirahna at $10, and I wouldn't have spent that if I wasn't reasonably sure that he would be hardy and long-lived. More typically I spend 1.00-4.00 on tetras, guppies, cories, etc. I'd like to get into discus someday, but I think I'd like to try "rejects" from a local breeder before I put the big money into it.

But I've seen some expensive stuff in my day. When I bought my pirahna, the LFS owner told me he had once bought an exotic pirahna species for another customer and the store's price was $900. Don't know what he charged the other fellow. Who would do that? What if it croaks in an hour? 

As my father always said, "There is no known correlation between having money and having taste or common sense."


----------



## AmoAquafish (Jun 5, 2004)

The most expensive fish in my tanks is a $7.00 Hillstream Loach.


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

This is kind of funny. I have almost 2 dozen rainbows that came in as eggs on some plants I bought. I have a tank full of fancy guppies that were given to me as 2 pair, but eventually became the guppy plague of '05. I have a tankful of regular guppies that I can't even remember where the hell they originally came from. Total cost = $0.
The most expensive fish in my tank other than the freebies is a dragon goby that I paid $12 for. If you include shrimp in with "fish" then I have 2 vampire shrimp that I paid $18 each for.
-Aphyosemion


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

my coworker told me he has an uncle who had a 3000 dollar arowana, and his little son killed it by pouring 3 cans of coke into the tank. The cool thing is that now he has arowanas in his pond and they are surviving the winters in the northern california. 
Those guys must be huge.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

$8.99 and $9.99 + tax for my pair of African Butterfly fish. Have them now for two years, so they paid for themselves, if that is possible.

My first 4 Cherry Shrimps cost me about $23, but now there are hundreds of them so it was a good investment too.

Around here Otos are only $1.50 to $2.00...


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

rayhwong said:


> my coworker told me he has an uncle who had a 3000 dollar arowana, and his little son killed it by pouring 3 cans of coke into the tank. The cool thing is that now he has arowanas in his pond and they are surviving the winters in the northern california.
> Those guys must be huge.


They must be a good size. Asian arowanas don't get as large as the south american or the australians, but still would be interesting to see a large one.

Almost jumped on one awhile back, RTG, but not legal in the U.S. and would be more hassle down the line...


----------



## FMZ (Jul 13, 2004)

$40 for ony of my bigger clown loaches


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Hmm...just reread the topic. Thought it said currently; guess I was just seeing things....

Most expensive fish ever owned was a pair of goldflake angels, each coming in at $175 each.


----------



## Rizos (Feb 19, 2005)

I paid around $7 each for my dwarf neon rainbows, and I bought 6! I haven't had any issues with them so I guess I'm happy.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

I paid $100 for my avatar.


----------



## Veneer (Jan 18, 2005)

My most expensive tank inhabitant (while not a fish) is currently, at approximately 11 USD, one of my freshwater shrimp (_Macrobrachium_ spp.).


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

30 bucks for a discus


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

I thought it through again and my most expensive tank inhabitant is my Crinum Natans! 19.99! (And worth every penny - I adore it!)

Or is that for another thread... :wink: 

Kathy


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

$20 for a S. decorus who proceeded to possess my 75 and terrorized to death any unfortunate that tried to cohabit with him. Wouldn't have been so bad but he stayed hidded all the time *and* he ate my anubias. So... add $14 for two koi, another $12 or so for 4 angels, $8 or so for the two Dempseys (think there were two, may have been 4), and $15 for an S. eupteris... Plus the $5 or so for the anubias. Guess he was the most expensive fish I've ever owned. Can't really count the lace cat who I'd had a while before getting him I guess.


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

$2.50 Corydoras trilineatus :tongue:


----------



## Zach987 (Mar 4, 2004)

30$ for a wisteria, glosso, and ricca loving lionhead goldfish that my wife just HAD to have.


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

Wasserpest said:


> $8.99 and $9.99 + tax for my pair of African Butterfly fish. Have them now for two years, so they paid for themselves, if that is possible.


You make your poor butterfly fish work in a SWEAT SHOP making Reebok shoes, don't you!!??? Oh, you cruel, cruel person. <sob>
-Aphyosemion


----------



## duck (Apr 22, 2004)

$200.00 AUD ($155.00USD) for one snow white discus, then it died.
Not straight away i had it for nearly 12 months and a lot of swear words at the end.


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

Personally, if it costs more than ten bucks it has to be something special. If it costs more than $100, it cannot die....EVER.
-Aphyosemion


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

Aphyosemion said:


> Personally, if it costs more than ten bucks it has to be something special. If it costs more than $100, it cannot die....EVER.
> -Aphyosemion


One day our Aphyosemion is going to throw caution to the wind and buy a high dollar fishy. And one day nature WILL take it's course...

"Nice bubbler ya got there! Never seen one like that. Usually they are treasure chests and divers and clams and such. Gotta get me one o' them!"

Kathy


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

You'll get there one day. Just imagine a couple of goldflake angels, a black tang, and a small school of squarehead anthias in the same tank.


----------



## thegirlundertherainbow (Aug 12, 2004)

*almost*

the same..my spotted hillstream loaches were $7.99..


----------



## kazkirk (Jul 23, 2005)

Tank full of discus, 12 of them, say average $30 a pop.....I need a new hobby


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

$100 for my avatar. It is the king in my discus tank


----------



## motard (Jan 16, 2005)

Neil_L said:


> Wow! How can a fish cost $2000?



thats nothing. ive seen $10,000 arrowanas and $30,000 koi.


----------



## JungleCut (Mar 2, 2005)

This thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

Aphyosemion said:


> Personally, if it costs more than ten bucks it has to be something special. If it costs more than $100, it cannot die....EVER.
> -Aphyosemion



Oh man. LOL..... dunno why, but I thought this was hilarious....... 

Just had to prop that.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Hong Kong arrowana are huge. There was a 300 gallon tank but they have about 7 HUGE i mean 7 foot long arrowanas in that tank. It was tight in that tank, don't know how they could move but they must be worth thousands. I wonder what they feed them when they get so huge. Also, the red arrowanas are beautiful. The store usually don't have anything inside an arrowana tank except a heater.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

I think I spent $16 on my albino bristlenose a couple of years back.
And a couple of koi angels for $8.99 each.
Reminds me of how fond I am of my $1.99, 3 for $4 glow-lites and serpae!


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 21, 2005)

Right now the most expensive fish I have are my beautiful Gold Rams I payed $5.99 each But I have also payed well over $100 for a fish when i had my saltwater/reef tank...I don't miss those prices at all.

I think I actually spend more on plants then fish now..who would of thought underwater weeds could be so expensive, but they add up quick.


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

1 Botia sidthimunki ("sid")-$21 cdn poor guy all alone in a very dirty tank...I had to get him;-) The rest I own were $10 each.
3 Botia kubotai - $20 each for some big ones. My fave fish!!! Worth every cent.
1 Dario Botia - $10 although I drove 3hrs to get the big guy. roud:


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

MG CT betta trio: 50 dollars (plus shipping).


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

GF's gold colored angel - spot. Was a hair under $20 I think. Other than that fish, then the rest of the gf's angels come next. - and that is not counting the shrimp they have eaten.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

I have a $350 black piranha at 12"


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

50 bucks for this guy is the most I spent not a bad deal for a Green Discus at 8"


----------



## istellas (Aug 25, 2005)

*Greek prices suck!!!*

After reading all the posts in this thread, I am getting to conclusion that Greek prices suck  
I bought the big discus of my avatar 100 euros 3 years ago and the smaller one at 60 euros 1 year ago.
To give you an example the Neon Tetras cost around 1 euro each (I've seen them cost 0,75 and 1,8 each at different stores)

You don't want me to mention the cost of the plants... :icon_conf


----------



## motard (Jan 16, 2005)

red dragon !!!


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Motard, that is one pretty fish/ugly face!! 

I'm contemplating a fish change myself. The Woman and I are obsessed over discus and "midnight" black angelfish...we're probably going to get rid of my harlequins and were thinking about 4-5 discus and a pair of the angels...or go ahead and take the plunge on a mated pair of discus and a pair of the angels. I figure that will run us close to $250. It may be time to start moving the cherry shrimp colony from the 65 to the 29...augh.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Georgiadawgger said:


> were thinking about 4-5 discus and a pair of the angels...or go ahead and take the plunge on a mated pair of discus and a pair of the angels.


If you plan to have discus and angels in the same tank, you can't have a mated pair of angels. Otherwise, the discus will never have a day of peace. Mating angels are very aggressive.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

The most expensive fish I've ever bought? Yeah, I'm a cheap date fish-wise also....probably $15 or so. Currently, I just have SAEs, ghost shrimp, ottos and platys, so .....probably the SAEs which I paid either $3.99 or $4.99 for....not counting the $70 worth or cherry and amano shrimp I bought back earlier this year that died from being the bag too long (S.F. --> Davis, with a 30-45 min stop thrown in).


----------



## Veneer (Jan 18, 2005)

motard said:


> red dragon !!!


If you are, as I presume, a citizen of the United States and the specimen was legally obtained, I would be highly inclined to doubt this; as I understand it, importation of even microchipped, captive-bred _Scleropages formosus_ from CITES-registered farms is presently forbidden (likely accounting for the understandable impression of ownership as a "primarily Oriental" passion). A minor note: a good many (U.S.-targeted) _S. formosus_ Aquabid auctions have allegedly been found, in fact, scams (or otherwise "bogus"). 

*Georgiadawgger*: images of many truly exceptional specimens may be viewed at http://www.arofanatics.com/articles.php?content=qhcompetition2004&right=no (Qian Hu Arowana Competition 2004) and the galleries of www.arofanatics.com.

Representative full body shot: 










(http://www.arofanatics.com/articles/qhcompetition2004/QH2004_015.jpg)


----------



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

Still alive:
Ray - $250
Black Arowana - $100

Died:
Ray - $250
Black Arowana - $150
Silver Arowana - $60
Red Severums - 3 @ $50/ea

Not hard to spend WAY in excess on fish when in the Predatory Fish Hobby! I have yet to get myself to purchase a Asian Arowana (like above)... beautiful, but $$$$... and illegal in the US


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

I keep reading that under no circumstances are you supposed to keep angels and discus together...supposedly, angels are alot more agressive when feeding and also will pick on the discus...i also hear that there is some kind of plague that angels carry that is fatal to discus...i personally dont keep discus but i hope to someday,so i read as much as i can about them
ah, but what do i know? maybe some who has more experience with both will weigh in about this
j


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

istellas said:


> After reading all the posts in this thread, I am getting to conclusion that Greek prices suck
> I bought the big discus of my avatar 100 euros 3 years ago and the smaller one at 60 euros 1 year ago.
> To give you an example the Neon Tetras cost around 1 euro each (I've seen them cost 0,75 and 1,8 each at different stores)
> 
> You don't want me to mention the cost of the plants... :icon_conf


That's not *too* bad, but yes, its more expensive than the states. 100 euros at the current exchange rate is around $120-125 US.

And "triple red", not sure what plague you're speaking of that Angels can get, but I've heard that they can get NTD (neon tetra disease), so maybe that's it.


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

i think its discus plague...alesia benedict's article in the september issue of tfh taks about how angel fish and discus are not suitable tankmates...quote "besides the obvious concern of plague(angelfish are often carriers and exhibit no outward signs of the disease)" 
the article also talks aout how angelfish are agressive feeders and how they will bully the discus...she also calls discus "divas" 
j


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

oh and btw... my most expensive fish was a cockatoo cichlid "triple red" at $15.00


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow those arowanas are beautiful. If only they came in miniature


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

triple red said:


> i think its discus plague...alesia benedict's article in the september issue of tfh taks about how angel fish and discus are not suitable tankmates...quote "besides the obvious concern of plague(angelfish are often carriers and exhibit no outward signs of the disease)"
> the article also talks aout how angelfish are agressive feeders and how they will bully the discus...she also calls discus "divas"
> j


It is debated all the time within the discus community about the notion that angels pass disease to discus. Very similar to the debate of feeding live worms to discus. No consensus ever. Plenty of people keep angels with discus. I have also kept a lone angel with discus for 2 years now.

If only the red arowanas were legal in the US.... sigh.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

shalu said:


> If only the red arowanas were legal in the US.... sigh.


guess someones moving! lol i feel the same way such beautiful fish..... sooo ileagle 

u can get red arrowanas the SA type tho... a little diff....


----------



## Veneer (Jan 18, 2005)

Fish Newb said:


> guess someones moving! lol i feel the same way such beautiful fish..... sooo ileagle
> 
> u can get red arrowanas the SA type tho... a little diff....


Are you sure you don't have Australian arowanas in mind? I'm not aware of a red _O. bicirrhossum_ morphotype.


----------



## MadCatter (Sep 12, 2005)

From what I can remember.. my pleco or firemouth had to be the most expensive. Can't remember actual price.. but I do know that I made a profit off of my Firemouth since I got it when it was about an inch long for probably around 2-3$ and sold it at about 5 inches for nearly 6$. 

I tend to buy super hardy fish so that I don't have to pay much attention to the water chemistry (I swear my dojo loaches could outlive a cockroach).


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

29.99 Cyphotilapia frontosa He was about an inch when I bought him
Now he is about 3"


----------



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

Fish Newb said:


> guess someones moving! lol i feel the same way such beautiful fish..... sooo ileagle
> 
> u can get red arrowanas the SA type tho... a little diff....


no reds in SA. Just black and silver. You will see the Black referred to as "blue" sometimes, but they are the same thing.

I currently have the Black.


----------



## poetigger (Sep 27, 2005)

*King Tiger Pleco*

I paid $55 CDN for this fine fellow, He's dead now :icon_frow


----------



## JHipkin (Dec 18, 2004)

a pair of Butterfly Plecos (Dekeyseria brachyura) for $35.
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/dekeyser/706_f.php


----------



## brad (Aug 11, 2005)

4 bucks for a Kribensis.  

(yeah, I`m cheap)


----------



## emjhay27 (Sep 2, 2005)

mine is pegeon blood discus.. about 2 inches for 30 bucks  i bought a pair... hope its male and female


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

trio of Orange Flash cacs, or maybe the 6 a. thomasi in my 29 now. i'd have to do the math... eh, close call.

edit: No! wait... pseudotropheus demasoni - $18.99 for a lone male

Oqsy


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Ok...

Red dragon : They are bred in captivity in borneo, Indonesia. Mostly those who deals this fish are from oriental background. These fish are a protected species in Indonesia. One will be arrested for trading red arowana with no microchip embeded in the fish as it is a mark of quota and breeding in captivity. They are legal stuff, but I dont know if even a microchipped one is illegal in USA and they are beautiful, graceful, stunningly beautiful fish. Favored by oriental people for its "lucky" charm, etc, red dragon arowana is one expensive fish. Costing at $1000 just for the quality juvenille and it can soars up to more than $10,000 for a perfect adult specimen.

Cheapest I have : most things in my tank are unbelieveably cheap. $1.5 for a dozen neon tetras; $1 for 3 corydoras; $1 for 2 sinodentis; $0.5 for a package of shrimp (around 30-40 shrimps). $0.5 for a SAE; $0.5 for a lemon algae eater; $2 for a pair of bostwani rainbow fish.
It is such a tropical paradise these fish are soooo cheap. The one in your tank might be bred here and gathered to Singapore for sizing up, improving health, further quality control, etc and then shipped worldwide.

But do not be swayed by all the cheap things. Arowana($100+), exotic imports, fancy quality goldfish($10+), discus($20+) and stunning koi ($20-$100,000) are some of the much more expensive stuff by far.


----------



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

medicineman said:


> They are legal stuff, but I dont know if even a microchipped one is illegal in USA


regardless of microchip or not they are not legal in the USA. and it is near impossible to get a Cities Permit to have one. I have only seen them in high status aquariums in big cities.

Cheapest I have seen one illegally (Red Asians) go for here is $5k and that was a young 10" one.

Greens and Yellows will go for as low as $250, so very reasonable. Mainly in the California area is where you can find them here. Many pet shops sell them regardless of their legality. Doesn't seem like the Wildlife and Fisheries Department really cares that much.


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

i have to agree with spar. i live in california, and ive seen lots of diffrent colors. this pet store near my house is selling a gold arow for 500 and the person i bought my 150 gal from had to remove a red arow from it before he sold the tank to me. china/k town you could find some cool looking arowanas but the good stuff is near the airports and down in san diego. its funny our illegal list is almost as big as florida but theres always some one selling. 
nice fish but way to pricey.


----------



## bgkfiend (Oct 11, 2005)

My Black Ghost Knifefish was $27.50, my corys are $22 I'm considering a Peppermint Pleco for $30. It's all pretty pricy in Australia! :icon_frow


----------



## s1214215 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Arrowanas etc...*



motard said:


> thats nothing. ive seen $10,000 arrowanas and $30,000 koi.


I live in Thailand.. my experience so far is that its not so much about the scarcity of some arrowanas that makes them expensive - you can get the fancy ones easy enough. Its more to do with showing off to your buddies how much money you have to splash around on something that many would consider frivolous - appearance is everything LOL. Arrowanas are also supposedly good fung-shui or lucky.


----------



## Jerm (Sep 26, 2005)

Me? ima cheepo. My most expensive fish are my clown loaches (6.50 a pop) i got 2


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

oooh let's see...most expensive fish...

I think it was my Rams. They were a massive: $8HKD which is pretty expensive ($1.02 US dollars). LOL


----------



## Kayakbabe (Sep 4, 2005)

Somebody asked what 'they' feed HUGE arowanas... 
Mice... at least that is what a guy I know who owned one that was 3 feet long fed to his. I'm sure bigger arowana's might appreciate a rat or baby bunny... 

My most expensive fish ever... I paid $150 for a pair of Mbuna. a rare Tropheus duboisi red banded morph... about 15 years ago. I haven't see their like since in the trade. But I am sure some of their descendants are still swimming around Boston somewhere... I regret not keeping some of them.

Current fishy critters... probably my $10 glofish... zebra danio cultivars.


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm cheap. $6.00 for a krib. :bounce:


----------



## psidriven (Feb 27, 2005)

Coral red or red arc pencil fish at $20 a pop, but one of the most brilliant fish out there.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

$35 for a pair of Apistogramma viejitas (but I only paid $25 because I always give that LFS plants). I guess my most expensive was for a Apisto cacatoo that was $17.00 and it was my first. He croaked thanks to some corrupted Eco complete, IMO. But at least now all my Apistos are fine in the new substrate.


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

bristle nose plecos $13 each. But I saw a VERY poor quality one thats 1/2 the size of mine at another store today for $24.00. LOL so I dont think I should complain about $13 for 2 GREAT looking 5 in BNPs 

Also: some of my rainbows cost $10 each (more exotic ones). Most of my fish I get when they are little babies so they are cheap when I get them.


----------



## Saints1804 (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a colony of tropheus that cost me $600 for 25 fish, the babies have paid me back so its all good.


----------



## oceanaqua (Nov 24, 2005)

Altum angels, $35 each! Died within 3 weeks


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

P.J. is his name... 
Spent $350 on a couple angels, he was one of them...


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

My bristlenose plec juvi was $15 and my madagascar rainboows were $20 a pair.


----------



## frloplady (Jan 7, 2006)

no other koi people... I paid $60 for a large fancy goldie... Koi..well that is another matter all together... Most expensive koi I have is cheap compared to high end imported koi. But I have a couple that are 17-18" I paid $450-$500 for


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I hadn't seen Corydoras sterbai in quite a while, and Thirston finally ordered some for the lfs. The owner is getting to know me, so he offered me a slight discount. But, I still ended up paying nearly $12 apiece, to add to my lone one. Now they're all out playing in the foreground. It's so nice to be able to see my favored Corys out in the light now!!


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

I just picked up my most expensive fish: $50 for a pair of Pelvicachromis Taeniatus "Nigeria Red". These little guys are beautiful. I'll try to get a pic up, but they are fast, and my focus is slow. Never mind, the female is my avatar now.
Also I know I overpaid as it was from a notoriusly expensive LFS, but I had to do something with that gift card.


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

I paid $300 HKD on a Powder Blue Surgeon (Marine fish) it died within 2 weeks...which sorta sucked.

(Don't worry it is only $38.50 USD)


----------



## Kiran (Feb 13, 2006)

My 4 Denisoni Barbs at £10.99 each. (You may know them as red line torpedo barbs - i am not sure) Other than that I think I buy cheap fish.


----------



## wendle (Feb 24, 2006)

bought my redtail catfish in 1996 for $480AU (~750US) he was 8cm (3") long. he died from a cancer in 2004 at 108cm (42.5") long and 30.2kg (66lb) :icon_cry:


----------



## Defchilde (Jul 12, 2005)

wendle said:


> bought my redtail catfish in 1996 for $480AU (~750US)


*Wendle*, sorry to hear about your catfish... But I've got to correct you on your conversion. $480AU would have been about (~310US). No matter, still a lot of money to pay for a fish.


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

Defchilde said:


> *Wendle*, sorry to hear about your catfish... But I've got to correct you on your conversion. $480AU would have been about (~310US). No matter, still a lot of money to pay for a fish.



Depends on the exchange rate. Let me work it out.

$357 by todays rate (but back then it was probably different...but whatever)

At any rate, the U.S. dollar is stronger than the Aus dollar...so it should be less USDs.

Anyway, nice big fish...and that was a hell of a lot of money! 

Funny people go out in some places and catch and eat fish like that...and fish keepers will pay so much for one. Why don't fishermen just keep them alive and sell the suckers.


----------



## wendle (Feb 24, 2006)

Defchilde said:


> *Wendle*, sorry to hear about your catfish... But I've got to correct you on your conversion. $480AU would have been about (~310US). No matter, still a lot of money to pay for a fish.


yeah, sorry. i worked it out roughly in my head at .75:1 but went the wrong direction :icon_lol:


----------



## wendle (Feb 24, 2006)

Stealthy Ninja said:


> Funny people go out in some places and catch and eat fish like that...and fish keepers will pay so much for one. Why don't fishermen just keep them alive and sell the suckers.


the amerindian natives won't eat these catfish because they have red flesh, an old superstition, i think. interesting trivia anyways..

they are not a fish that you would want to be catching and trying to transport at a decent size alive for cash either. i moved mine twice in his lifetime and both times i got injured quite badly. perforated artery and fractured ulna with a marrow infection :icon_eek: they are a ridiculously agile ball of muscle with way too many sharp edges. and the mucus off a scaleless fish isn't the best thing to get into your bloodstream.


----------



## Riley (Jan 24, 2006)

My L066 come in at 40.00 a piece and I got five  Soon getting some zebra plecs....those a lil more.....


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Does it count that I paid $5 to win a feeder goldfish at the County Fair? And ending up giving it away to a kid next to me.

The most expensive fish I've paid for was: $30 for a pair of black arowanas and $30 for a pair of occies.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

I paid somewhere between 50 and 60 dollars for a beautiful blue peacock that I had a long time ago.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Just got 3 L236's for $150 each.


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

wendle said:


> bought my redtail catfish in 1996 for $480AU (~750US) he was 8cm (3") long. he died from a cancer in 2004 at 108cm (42.5") long and 30.2kg (66lb) :icon_cry: [/IMG]


I hate to make you feel bad...but yesterday I went to the fish street and I saw these catfish being sold in bags. They a bit smaller than you said...and you'll never guess how much they were...



$25 HKD for 3...that's about $5 Australian dollars or $3 USD. I am pretty shocked it cost you that much. That is a LOT of money for a fish. Loose livestock import laws have their advantages.

The most I've seen a fish cost is $5000 HKD ($640 USD) for a very large Koi. This is more like you guys paying $1000 for a fish (as far as wages/cost of living is concerned).

BTW. I must update my most expensive (fresh water) fish. Yesterday I bought a medium size discus for $45 HKD ($5.70 USD).

I also got a madagascar lace leaf plant (large...like 10" leaves) for $88 HKD ($11 USD) which is the most I've paid for a plant. LOL


----------



## wendle (Feb 24, 2006)

Stealthy Ninja said:


> I hate to make you feel bad...but yesterday I went to the fish street and I saw these catfish being sold in bags. They a bit smaller than you said...and you'll never guess how much they were...
> 
> $25 HKD for 3...that's about $5 Australian dollars or $3 USD. I am pretty shocked it cost you that much. That is a LOT of money for a fish. Loose livestock import laws have their advantages.


man, imagine how much space you would need for 3 of the suckers!

the expensive price here is because they are on the shortlist to be named a noxious species, so imports are choked down to a trickle. i think this is a good thing as far as species this large is concerned. otherwise a lot of them would be dying cruely as they grew due to being purchased cheaply by people with little clue.

tiger shovelnose, lima, and doridae catfish are also on the same list here, as well as formosus, arowana, pacu, chana, clarias, quite a lot of big species..


----------



## lawngnome (Apr 19, 2005)

8.99 for percula clown
for fw 2.99 for hasbrosus cory:icon_lol:


----------



## Ken (Jul 27, 2003)

I spent $20 for 5 Boraras Maculatus (Pygmy Rasboras) but I got one extra. At about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch apiece, its a bit more expensive than neons... of course in about 2 weeks I was down to 2. But for a 1G nano, I think they are the perfect fish.


----------



## maverick2402 (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a African Blue Zaire front that a friend of mine who owns a LFS said he would pay me $300.00 if I ever want to sell it.I paid $ 50.00 for it ,now that is a profit.


----------



## IwannaViv (Mar 5, 2006)

um... well.. i bought 2 Discus a while back and one was $44 the other was $30 ... also i got 2 LARGE angels.. $20 each.. i gave them all away... lol


----------



## ToXqc (Mar 5, 2006)

In my SW tank I got
hippo tang (100$)
yellow tang (49$)

in my fw tanks fancy goldfish (2.99)


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

maverick2402 said:


> I have a African Blue Zaire front that a friend of mine who owns a LFS said he would pay me $300.00 if I ever want to sell it.I paid $ 50.00 for it ,now that is a profit.


But the question, are you? :hihi:


----------



## cliner (Feb 17, 2006)

My botia kubotai was $12 and I'd spend that again if only I could find them.

Cliner


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I bought an Asian Arowana (red) for $1200 back in 1983. Kept him for 13 yrs and sold it for $800


----------



## Planted punk (Mar 10, 2005)

$120 for 1 of 2 discus


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Unbelieveable... I got Puntius deniisoni (roseline barb) for US $7 each. Where I live is fish paradise all right (if it can be bred in captivity then it is here for cheap).

Ninja... you are luckier than me in terms of fish choise :icon_smil


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

medicineman said:


> Unbelieveable... I got Puntius deniisoni (roseline barb) for US $7 each. Where I live is fish paradise all right (if it can be bred in captivity then it is here for cheap).



Man, I so wanted these for my 125, but I couldn't get aline on a decnet supply o0f juvis in my area.


----------



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

$75 spent for a pair of HM melano-copper betta splendens. My discus have been relatively cheap, in comparison.


----------



## deleted_user_4 (Mar 8, 2006)

$0.99 White Clouds in my office tank. The other occupants (Neon Tetras, Pristella Tetras, and Molly) are rescues.

At home I have some monster goldies that were purchased as $0.12 feeders. 

Talk about being taken from bondage into the promised land. "I AM the FISH Moses!"


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

My uncle has some 2 1/2 foot long koi, about $500 each.


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

Medicine- I am so sick of hearing it from YOU! I'm gonna have to come live over there. Need a roomate? I clean up after myself and I am good at tank maintenance... And I come with my own equipment and am pretty good at DIY... Going once... Going twice...


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 16, 2006)

Iv got 2 Discus that cost $120 each, woth every cent. Iv spent over $200 on marine fish in the past. I even spent $160 on a clam (6" maxima) once.
As you might have guessed im abit of a Aquatics nutter.
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce::bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Ippo456 (Feb 17, 2007)

My Serrasalmus Eigenmanni for approx $80 0_o


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

My German Blue Ram who was $10. I had a male/female but the female died.

Got store credit for her though. Will be picking a new one up tomorrow.


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

tie between pair of blue diamond discus and a blue panaque (L234) - $65 ea


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Mango pl*co £35


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

black ghost knife 4" at the time $19.99


----------



## elpezpr (Nov 12, 2006)

$45 for a 3" Powder Blue Tang


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, look at this guy and tell me he's not worth $2000









i think he's worth more because of the quality. Some Koi fish are around this range as well.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Geez, I guess I'm extravagant. I paid $30 each for my Discus...

Tommy


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

-True L046 zebra plecos...5x$150 but now going for almost $300
Plan to get about 8 more

-Tropheus Moorii Ilangi 39x$32

-Frontosa Mobas 15x$30 @ 1"

-Galaxy rasboras 10x$8

-Apistogramma Cactuoides gold triple red 7x$7

-Asian gold/green arowana 1x $5000 offered $15k after we had it for 14yrs when it was 2' long ~5" thick.

Soon to add......40-50 Tropheus brichardi uwile at $30-40 ea.


----------



## Crash_171 (Jan 15, 2007)

Current tank
$1 Each for Neon Tetra and Wight Clouds.....im a little cheep.


All time most expensive...

$25 for a large blue channel cat, for my 125g Oscar tank


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

newshound said:


> 1 Botia sidthimunki ("sid")-$21 cdn poor guy all alone in a very dirty tank...I had to get him;-) The rest I own were $10 each.
> 3 Botia kubotai - $20 each for some big ones. My fave fish!!! Worth every cent.
> 1 Dario Botia - $10 although I drove 3hrs to get the big guy. roud:


man, You guys are ripped off on these Botias.. PetSmart sells Botia kubotai for $7-$10.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Aug 27, 2005)

$300.00 for my black arowana


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

supposedly my uncle, rich guy with a coffee shop/bar, paid $3000-$4000 for an arowana. they bring you luck and such, worked for him i guess


----------



## Blackthumbwoes (Feb 27, 2007)

for me its about 800 bucks for a lungfish, 400 hundred for an albino lungfish and probably more albinos in the future as well as money and space permits.

my silver arrow cost me 7 bucks and if i can pull it off i'll get a black for a bit over 200 hundred in a couple months if all goes well.

i love arrowana but i dont desire to be sitting in court over a fish any time soon. gorgeous fish though


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I use to buy silver and black arowanas in juvinile/fry stage for no more than $15 ea.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> man, You guys are ripped off on these Botias.. PetSmart sells Botia kubotai for $7-$10.



The LFS here has the sidthimunki's for $5


----------



## Mr.ThomasWalls (Feb 11, 2007)

My most pricey to date is the cherry shrimp starter colony at $125. I got it 2 years ago and have sold hundreds more then I paid for. In the 2 years I made more then $800 on them


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

This guy was $90


----------



## Suzie Q (Jan 8, 2007)

$6.99 + tax for my black HM male betta.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Of course, I have seen saltie fish going for hundreds, but the most expensive we have gone so far is $20 for a blue crayfish. Next on the list is a 6 inch Sadonis Upteris (spelling) that we paid about $15 for at an auction.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Jessica said:


> This guy was $90


Why so expensive?


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

Um... I refuse to spend much on fish, so the most I have ever spent on a single fish is $4.98, which would be 2 peppered cories, 2 bronze cories and a common pleco.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

The most I spent on a fish was 5.79 and that was for a Blue Gourami!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> Why so expensive?


My area at the time, about 5 years ago, had never seen any L27's before. He was worth it, though.  Beautiful animal.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

My most expensive fish was only $6 dollars, it is a golden wonder killifish. I bought his wife for the same price.:drool:


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2006)

Common Bushynose pleco 12.99


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

eklikewhoa said:


> Why so expensive?



Because Panaque's are gorgeous. If I had a big enough tank, I'd get a whole mess of them. Ooh, and Pseudoacanthicus.........don't even get me started.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Are red arrowanas still illegal? If not I want one!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I think all Asian arowanas are.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

mrbelvedere said:


> Because Panaque's are gorgeous. If I had a big enough tank, I'd get a whole mess of them. Ooh, and Pseudoacanthicus.........don't even get me started.




They are offered here for about $20 for ~3" with some beautiful colors/markings, reason why I ask.


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

2orange dwarf crays 1orange/brown cray all for $80
died soon thereafter about 3 mos.
uch: : (
won't do that again; sticking with the browns


----------



## argblarg (Aug 7, 2006)

$15 for a baby Gold Nugget pleco. Died after two days.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

They go for 150-200 each round here. RIP.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

the most i spent on a freshwater fish was $6.99 for a clown pleco. now, saltwater that is another answer. :redface:


----------



## rmc (Dec 6, 2005)

Geez, you really don't want to know.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

$8 for a blue ram is my most expensive purchase. Ha! I have two of them.


----------



## cliner (Feb 17, 2006)

2 black aneus 'venezuela' cories for $30. Beautiful fish.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

rmc said:


> Geez, you really don't want to know.


No, actually....we do! 

Spill it!


----------



## rmc (Dec 6, 2005)

The most expensive would have to be a green severum that was given to me many years ago along with a 55-gal setup.

That darn fish got me hooked on this hobby and is directly responsible for the thousands of gallons I now have and the fortune I've put into them.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

My most expensive fish were 6 Red Line Sharks that my Bosemani Rainbow killed.


----------



## plant_addict (Aug 14, 2006)

My most expensive fish is my $80 Jardini.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> They are offered here for about $20 for ~3" with some beautiful colors/markings, reason why I ask.



Just for the "regular" Royal? Or the Rio Xingu?


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

125 gallon with 25 discus of all sizes , hmm the big 12 incher (dinner plate sized) was 150 ?


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Heres my boy, cost me £35 I think and worth every penny.


----------



## theinjected1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Most expensive specimen (not plant), singapore shrimp (13.99). Best part, hitchhiker.Nicest bunch of watersprite ever seen.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

theinjected1 said:


> Most expensive specimen (not plant), singapore shrimp (13.99). Best part, hitchhiker.Nicest bunch of watersprite ever seen.


$13.99?! They go for around $5.00 by me.  Good thing he was a hitchhiker!

Tommy


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

my most expensive 3 are my synodontis eupteous at 17$, cameroon pinstripe shrimp at 15$, and a discus at 15$.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

...uh...I don't have fish that are over $2. However, I have $80, $90 pieces of coral for my SW tank.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Jessica said:


> Just for the "regular" Royal? Or the Rio Xingu?


Most LFS here don't know the difference since the workers usually don't care so it's easy to find for cheap.... A friend has one that he bought for $15...Rio xingu L127


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

A large group of hillstream loaches is going to be the most expensive group this year.:help: And then another group of lizard loaches this summer.:hihi:


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

When I was new to the pleco world and didn't know anything about breeders, I bought a 4" L-333 pleco for about $80 (USD) at an LFS.









I didn't realise until later that I was raped.

I am now expensive fish from breeders and bought my first L-046 zebra pleco for about $100 (USD), which was just less than 1". A few months later, I bought another L-046 zebra pleco for the same price. They will get to be about 4" and would probably be offered at least $300 and up for that size.









The L-046 are still juveniles, but allot bigger than when I last bought them.


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Good looking zebs mate, my mate got a breeding group fish on the turn of the ban and he was VERY lucky as you would expect to pay a lot more now(he paid the equivalent of under $600 for a breeding group of 6 adults).

Btw just out of interest what substrate is that you have?


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

It's sand, but not as fine as regular sand. Someone stated that the sand was similar to the size of pool filter sand. I wanted something black, so the color of the zebs and the RCS would stand out. I wanted to try out sand, but I was worried about the sand getting pushed around by the current or getting sucked into the filter. This one was perfect and I found out the distributer was local so I got it at practically wholesale cost.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

:eek5: They're awesome, Eddie.:smile: Zebras are so cute.:biggrin:


----------



## jah2 (Oct 12, 2006)

My most expensive fish is a discus for $105.00. But its so pretty.


----------



## Jdiddy8384 (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a 14in silver arowana that I paid 60USD when he was about 10in. He decided he was going to jump out the tank one night, so now I have about 16-18 rummies that run around 4USD for one fish where I live. I guess i'm not that cheap of a date, when it comes to fish!!!:hihi:


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

From my S/W days: 

$175-$350 for a Blue Face Angel 
$50 - $175 for purple tangs
$150-$300 for clams

(Web photos attached)


----------



## the_evil_duboisi (Feb 28, 2007)

$140 for 20 F1 Tropheus duboisi fry. Two died of bloat....But the rest are growing well!


----------



## Brunog (May 1, 2006)

Well... i paid 300$ for my group of 4 wild brown discus... i think i paid too much...

Altho 2 of them colored up really nice... 

They are stil coloring up, so i'l see!!...










I love em tho... too bad i have to get rid of them... i am definatly getting more after we're done renovating...


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Jul 15, 2006)

Those are some great looking fish Brunog. I love Wild Discus. Why are you getting rid of them? Too bad South Carolina is too far to send them.


----------



## Brunog (May 1, 2006)

Repainting the house head to bottom... im scared of fumes and such... + we are installing hardwood floors everywhere... so i have to move the tank... then hope the fumes dont kill the fish...


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Burks said:


> My German Blue Ram who was $10. I had a male/female but the female died.
> 
> Got store credit for her though. Will be picking a new one up tomorrow.


The new female I picked up went two weeks before she started breeding with my male. Had to wait a week before buying a replacement as the store sold out of 15 GBR's in less than 24 hours (good turnover at $10 a pop).

They *just* had their second spawn. Maybe one or two hours ago. I'm giving them one more chance before I take over the egg hatching process. Dad ate the eggs the last time.


----------



## intermision (Nov 7, 2005)

My most expensive fish ATM are my Rasboras that were 2.50. I can't think of any other prices that I have payed.


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

my gold nugget ( 30 CDN)died about a week ago but i replaced him with 3 duscus ( 60 bucks for all 3 )


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Jul 15, 2006)

I bought 3 Red Turqs for $80US last year and that's the most I've spent on FW fish. Now when I had my Reef... that's another story. I've spent $11 each for about 7 fish in the last few weeks.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Red Platy Fish for $5.:icon_roll


----------



## Gonzo8 (Mar 23, 2007)

The most expensive fish I have is my Blood Parrot Cichlid named Terrance. He was $29.99 at my LFS. Definatly the most personality out of any other fish in my 75g.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

freshwater my Galaxy Rasbora's 4 @ 10.49 ea all still alive
saltwater Diamond Goby 44.99 (way too high$$) carpet surfed less than 24 hrs after he got home! OUCH


----------



## Bri (Mar 20, 2007)

An extremely large piranha for $125 a piece. I had 3 of them for about two years and sold them. they're still going strong today, but I'll never do that again


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> Red Platy Fish for $5.:icon_roll


Why that expensive?:eek5:


----------



## elpezpr (Nov 12, 2006)

My Diamond Goby($40) went carpet surfing as well. He spent about 1 hr in the tank.....I was so mad.....


----------



## Blackthumbwoes (Feb 27, 2007)

gobies/jawfish/most wrasses and some damsels never seem to make it long with out going over the wall. Its the first thing i ask people when they buy one where i work since we dont guarantee the marine fish i dont want people over looking that aspect.

for me its spiny eels, caecillians and loaches that try so damn hard to find any hole in the top.

jason


----------



## poisonpen (May 19, 2006)

My most expensive fish is a Leopard Frog Peckoltia L134 ($30) and he was worth every penny!


----------



## Cheesenip (May 10, 2007)

mine is my parrot fish. I paid $9.97 ea. and i have 2.
they usually go for $14+ around here so im not complaining


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, I just increased the most money I've spent on fish in one shot. Just bought 8 Juvi Discus for a hair over $200.


----------



## Gerald the Mouse (Jun 19, 2006)

I got my discus for only $15. He's my most expensive fish.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

My most espensive fish is prolly my glass bloodifn teras.$3 per fish

CAN I GET A HOLLBACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missy (May 16, 2007)

My most expensive fish would be my 4cm L333 plecs, cost me $125AU each... The joys of living in Australia:icon_roll 
None of the fish I buy are really cheap, they all seem to cost $25 each and upwards. Heh, what can I say, I take my fish seriously


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

$100 for 9 fancy guppies from Frank Schwab (http://www.guppyalternative.com/).

Albino green trio
Moscow purple trio
Red grass trio


----------



## Featherfin (May 9, 2007)

$20 synodontis eupterus


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

A convict pair for $5.60


----------



## florafan (Jan 21, 2006)

My first fish - $14 for a red cap oranda goldfish (I knew nothing back then and the poor fish didn't last too long). Recent purchases: $7 for a halfmoon betta from the lfs.


----------



## the_evil_duboisi (Feb 28, 2007)

20 F1 Tropheus duboisi $140

(My brother) 23 CRS $100

And most of allll.........My Plant-Killer, a $5 Nile tilapia!!!!!!


----------



## crocodylus (Jun 29, 2003)

4 loaches ($5 US Dllrs/each) that got ich a few days after i bought them.... treating them at the moment, so far they have cost me one otto and one kuhlie loach, 2 platies, at least 1 apple snail.... will keep adding up the $ losses


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

i just boguht a red arowana,,,$$$17.50 >....DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wakemenow (Aug 3, 2007)

Still cycling so there's only 3 long-finned danios in the tank, costing $.99 each.









I paid much more for the plants. The anacharis melted due to Flourish Excel treatments and earlier today I bought Kyoto (Mondo Grass) not realizing it's not a true aquatic plant. *sigh* But that's another thread...


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 2, 2007)

L-066 King Tiger Pleco @ $28
4 x Clown Loach @ $9.99 each

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

hmmm I guess my plec...14 bucks


----------



## joe the pleco (Jul 16, 2007)

Dwarf gourami £5 each


----------



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

BGK for like 15 bucks i think


----------



## bemdh8 (Apr 18, 2007)

2 discus for $125 each! Real beauties, though!:bounce:


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Got Fish? said:


> i just boguht a red arowana,,,$$$17.50 >....DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!


I really hope you have a big tank. It will grow to be about 3 ft.


----------

